# 8 year old golden diagnosed with inoperable liver cancer yesterday



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm so sorry for this diagnosis. There are many here who have had a dog with a terminal cancer diagnosis and I'm sure they'll have much info. Try, as best you can, to live in the moment as he does. Cherish each and every moment and spend this time making memories.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you found us under such sad circumstances. 
Cancer is the scourge of this beautiful breed. Some of the dogs who are diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma in the liver (sounds like what BomBon has) will live quite a few quality months. Sometimes the bleeding will seal up on its own, and the dog will feel pretty good until the next tumor opens up and bleeds. Other dogs don't live long at all.
I hope you have a lot more quality time to make memories with your precious golden.


----------



## jackie_hubert

I am so sorry. I'm happy that he still enjoys doing his regular things. 

I do not have personal experience with dogs and liver cancer but just wanted to say spoil that dog rotten for the next little while and enjoy all those things that make him happiest. Not least of all because bein happy produces all sorts of disease fighting chemicals in the body.


----------



## Jean_NJ

I'm so sorry for your diagnosis. We recently lost our dog to hemangiosarcoma of the liver and spleen. Many dogs with this diagnosis have no symptoms but collapse suddenly and succumb to internal bleeding, taking their "parents" quite by surprise. 

Our dog Duncan started showing a couple of symptoms in June of 2010 mainly getting sick to his stomach, eating less, and losing weight. It was slow, but we followed up with many different tests. It got very noticeable about 6 months later, and eventually it was confirmed via ultrasound that he had masses in his stomach and liver, though no signs of anemia or organ failure the pressure on his stomach made it difficult for him to eat.

The vet did then prescribe steroids to reduce the swelling in conjunction with the pepcid AC he already was taking. The improvement to appetite was immediate, though I did notice it was best to feed multiple small meals, and none too late in the evening. In his case the tumors were quite large and we were told it would be weeks. He had about two weeks with us on the steroids. They certainly improved his quality of life, and the time though brief was very special. In the end he became suddenly weak, and his gums were very pale, signs that there was internal bleeding going on, and we put him down. 

Though I don't have good news, I feel as if we got about a total of 8 months with him from first "symptoms" and that's more than many get with this form of cancer.


----------



## Karen519

*Jgr*

JGR

I am so very sorry to hear about your boy and glad he is still enjoying things.
Our Snobear had hemangiosarcoma literally overnight and they did exploratory surgery and when they found it was on his liver. The vet was afraid he would have trouble breathing, we chose to put him to sleep when he was under anesthesia.

Give him everything he wants and take lots of pics and walks with him, as much as he can do.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so sorry to hear about your pup's cancer diagnosis. Everyone here has posted some good advice. I lost my golden to hemangiosarcoma a year ago this week. The best advice I can give is enjoy him each and every day, take lots of pictures, do all of his favorite things while you both can, and try to stay positive in front of him because dogs do pick up on our emotions. When you feel his quality of life is diminished and cannot return, do the hardest possible thing a loving owner is asked to do and release him from his suffering. I hope you have many days together and make many cherished memories as his journey winds down.


----------



## ggdenny

I am so sorry for his diagnosis. It must be devastating. Love him and be with him for his remaining time. Cherish the time, take plenty of pictures and enjoy him.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Welcome. I, too, am sorry it's under sad circumstances.

Love him, cherish every moment as much as he does with you. I hope you have many more months and years together.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Welcome. So sorry you had to find us under such sad circumstances. Savor the time you have left. Please feel free to lean on our shoulders as necessary as you make this journey. We would also love to see some pictures of Bomdon.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry to hear about BomBon's diagnosis. Love, love and more love is the best suggestion I can give you. Cherish every day!! I lost my golden Abby exactly one year ago today due to a hemangiosarcoma. She had an U/S in 2007 which was when we found the tumor on her spleen. I chose to u/s every 3 mo to watch because Abby was my medical child from the first day I got her and my vet and I knew with Abby's luck it would be a hemangiosarcoma. They do not give much time after they are removed. It grew slowly for 2-1/2 years. Then in Feb 2010 it was very large and my vet knows how much we travel and told me it was time for surgery because if it burst she would bleed and be in a lot of pain. My vet wanted a specialist to do the surgery and he found her to anemic and needed transfusion. Any way, back to you and BomBon. Cancer sucks and I say for you to enjoy every day with your baby. You will know when the time comes what will be the best thing to do for him. You are his mom after all. I monitored the color of Abby's gums and based Tramadol on when she needed it. Sorry this is so long! Good -luck and my thoughts and prayers for many more special days!!


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry that you got this terrible diagnosis for your boy. Sending hopes and prayers that you have more days and months of good time with your boy.


----------



## lucysmum

I am so sorry that your boy is so ill

I am praying that you will have lots more time with him. 

Hugs to you


----------



## magiclover

Welcome to the forum but I am so sorry it is under such sad circumstances. Far too many of us have lost our goldens to cancer. It sounds like you are doing all you can to keep your boy happy and comfortable. Enjoy the time you have and spoil him rotten. Take lots of pictures that you will cherish.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for this diagnosis - we lost our first golden, Kelly, to lung and liver cancer 19 years ago, she became very ill very quickly, I have thought so many times did we miss anything but I know we didn't, and we sadly let her go to the bridge within a week of her diagnosis.

I will say as others have said that this awful disease does not always follow a pattern and so I would try and take one day at a time. Build yourself as many happy memories as you can and when the time comes to let your boy go you will know in your heart that you did your very best for him.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry BomBon has been diagnosed with this. As others have posted, there is no telling how much time you will get to share together, so try to live in the moment and spoil him, take plenty of pictures and gather memories.

BomBon probably does not realize he is so ill and hopefully will have a lot of good days, weeks or months to share with you. You are in a way lucky since you have forewarning your time together is on its final path. 

Please do not second guess yourself about not seeing signs sooner; this is a nasty disease and sometimes the first sign is too late already.


----------



## Hali's Mom

I have nothing to add that hasn't already been said. Please, please do not EVER second guess the decisions you have made and will make in the time to come. Know that what you choose is in Bombon's best interests. Only you know what is best for your fur child. Build some great memories to cherish later.


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in to see how BomBon is doing. My thoughts have been with you and look forward to hearing an update.


----------



## Karen519

*Bombon*

Checking in to see how Bombon is doing.


----------



## TMarie

I'm so sorry I to lost my 13 year old to Hemangiosarcoma in March. It was really quick...he was running in the back yard at noon, gone by 5....I wish I knew time was running out, I would have done things differently. Good luck to you.


----------



## Karen519

*I am so very sorry*

Rainheart pointed out to me that Bombon lost his fight with cancer.
I am SO VERY SORRY!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/96920-bombons-brave-cancer-fight.html


----------



## EmilyJean90

My 8 year old golden was diagnosed with the same exact thing about a month ago. She had been lethargic and hardly eating for 2 days and I noticed her stomach felt very bloated and hard. I took her to the vet right away and she has tumors all throughout her liver, spleen and abdomen. They said it was very advanced and she could pass any day now, up to 2 months. The next 4 days she refused to hardly eat anything and was going downhill fast, and we thought we would have to put her to sleep soon, as we did not want her suffering. She could hardly walk one of the days. Desperate to help her, we had been getting some natural food for her from a natural health/ vitamin store... We explained our situation and they suggested a liver cleanse and some Chinese medicine that has been "proven" to shrink tumors. We figured it couldn't hurt, so we bought them all and give her 5 pills a day in total, plus vitamin B & C, and Zantac because the vet said she might have heartburn. 

Long story short, she has improved SO much! She's back to greeting us at the door wagging her tail and holding her stuffed animals, getting the paper, rolls around on her back wagging her tail and kicking in the air, barks at the neighbor, wakes me up at 6AM to cook her ground beef for breakfast (and eats 3-4 times a day), and has unbelievable energy for how severe the vets said it is. Her stomach is also WAY less hard now. If nothing else, these vitamins and Chinese medicine have greatly improved her quality of life for the time she has left. She is now, in no way suffering and I hope it stays that way.

Based solely on what improvement I've seen in her, if we had caught this sooner I bet she'd have SO much more time left. I'm sure it's not a cure for her cancer, but without a doubt, it has given her so much quality back. If anyone wants to know exactly what the pills are called, message me!)


----------



## Buddyluv

My buddy is suddenly going through something that I am terrified to be true. In just the matter of 2 days his panting is uncontrollable and his gums became pale. We went to the vet today and he is anemic and they see a mass on the spleen toward the liver from a chest X-ray. Going back for the ultrasound in 2 days. He is not eating his dry food but will lick up the wet food he usually enjoys bits of on top the dry. 
Should I be feeding him ground beef right now?? I think I will run out and grab some. We are suppose to go camping in 2 days at out favorite place in the world, his favorite lake we try to camp at regularly in recent years. Can't this all just be nothing. I want to wake up from the nightmare!!! I just can't lose him.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry for the diagnosis of both your dogs. I am glad that the one is doing so well.
To the above poster, will your dog eat canned food? Maybe if he does not eat the dry, switch him to canned before starting with hamburger meat.
I would not go camping in two days, I think you would never forgive yourself if something happened on the trip and you cannot get to a vet fast.
I lost my Golden to hemangiosarcoma 3 months ago, it was in his heart, spleen and liver. The tumor in his heart was actively bleeding and there was no hope and we had to say goodbye. 
Sadly, there is no cure for this type of cancer, some dogs can live weeks or months, others just days, like mine.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Buddyluv said:


> My buddy is suddenly going through something that I am terrified to be true. In just the matter of 2 days his panting is uncontrollable and his gums became pale. We went to the vet today and he is anemic and they see a mass on the spleen toward the liver from a chest X-ray. Going back for the ultrasound in 2 days. He is not eating his dry food but will lick up the wet food he usually enjoys bits of on top the dry.
> Should I be feeding him ground beef right now?? I think I will run out and grab some. We are suppose to go camping in 2 days at out favorite place in the world, his favorite lake we try to camp at regularly in recent years. Can't this all just be nothing. I want to wake up from the nightmare!!! I just can't lose him.
> View attachment 210594
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so sorry. I would also put off the trip and just concentrate on your guy. I hope there is something they can do for him. I would say for now, if he is licking up the wet food, just continue with that. Fromm Gold is relatively smooth (no chunks to chew) and I mashed it up even further when my girl was sick so that it didn't require chewing. It helps keep them hydrated and you know he is getting balanced nutrition from it. Please let us know what happens..


----------



## Doug

Unfortunately many of us know how you feel and how daunting the great unknown is:'(

Here is some info taken from my own journal:

I too was warned that one day Tia's tumour would rupture she would bleed to death internally. It could happen at any time, any where but most likely in 3 months after the first diagnosis for us. I was told that it was quite possible that I could look away one minute and she could be gone. Apparently this is not a painful passing, but one where she would just simply drift off. I was amazed to see that many people had lost their dogs in this manner from the very young age of 6 However thanks to the fantastic people of the forums I was also prepared by knowing that if the bleed was slower then the symptoms of shock could take over with breathing difficulties and seizures which the vet later confirmed was a possibility. 

Every dog is different, as are their illnesses but after doing an extraordinary amount of reading there did seem to be some similarities.

Your first purchase will need to be the Chinese Yunnan Baiyao herbal capsules. They help to control bleeding. We gave Tia two in the morning and two at night. In the centre of the pack you can also find a tiny red pill, which they refer to as the insurance pill. This helps with any shock. If a major bleed occurred we gave Tia two capsules and the red pill. Apparently these capsules can cause burping.

Actually most of the time it was not obvious that Tia was having a bleed. She would go quiet, have a rest and sit flat. At times she would raise her head and have a drink. She refused to get up which is not that unusual for her. It was often only in hindsight the next day that I realised that her legs seemed weaker but her personality and energy levels were way up as she felt so much better once she rested and the blood was able to be restored. I didn't realise that she could recover from the bleed. The first couple of times the bleeds were days apart and I feared the worst. She lasted until the next month until there was another. Apparently grey gums are also a sign but Tia's gums were often pale. She did stop panting though which makes sense when people say to also look out for cool toes and ears. We never had to rush her to the vet as our vets were honest enough to say that there was not much they could do during a bleed anyway. 

There are many highs on this road. Make the most of of all of the many highs between bleeds and make a bucket list to enjoy with your BFF.

It was not until we saw signs of bleeds that we stopped taking her in the car and tried to prevent any bumps that could cause ruptures. It was also at this time that she had difficulty maintaining stamina on walks. 

I think Christa is right (as she was for me) unfortunately it is best to hold off on that camping trip. 

Chicken may be easier for dogs to digest rather than ground beef. Dogs with cancer can get stomach bugs as they do not have the immunity to fight them off. Diarrhea is a big issue which can cause discomfort. You could try roast chicken and rice along with probiotics. However I wish that I had gone to the vet earlier to get antibiotics. You can also try antacid from the vet if a lack of appetite develops. During these bouts Tia was off her food. The advice about not underestimating the value of hand feeding and also catching food (if your dog does this) was very helpful. When she showed signs of going off her food we tried different cans of food, raw food, roast chicken, BBQ chicken, roast beef, treats, fillet steak, meat patties, toast and even McDonald's. All were successful until she got used to them and needed something different.

Take as many photos as you can that show your pet's unique personality or quirks. 

Make yourself familiar with the Petloss and Rainbow Bridge forums. They say that when you are at your lowest the best form of healing is to help others. The grief forums also help you to explore and solidify your beliefs. 

There is a virtual world wide service for those furkids who are in need of prayers. I found this extremely powerful in my raw state. Petloss.com Monday Candle Ceremony, 
The candle site is also extremely powerful.Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle

Knowing when the right time to let go is one of the hardest things you will ever deal with in your life. One of the best pieces of advice that I was given was to let her be happy if she was happy BUT don't wait too long. They say that you will know when the time is right. I had doubts that I would this time but it was true... when the time was right. However, do not think the time is right for you yet.

Be actively aware that you must make an active decision to be the BOSS of your own thoughts. Our goldens do not like to see us sad. Negativity and the dark shadows can take over and will eat you up. Nothing good can come of this. It is also said that noone can make you feel bad without your permission. Grief is the price we pay for the purest love. Take a moment to grieve then use the fireball of negative energy and turn it into positive to help others. Also distract yourself with your dogs. As they say if you are going through hell keep going!! 

Time does heal but sometimes it is necessary to see how you handle difficult situations first. As with all good teachers God sits most quietly during a test. What did your dog spend so much time teaching you? Live in the moment and enjoy the blessings that come your way. I will be the first to admit that this is all easier said than done, it does not come naturally but this is also the challenge of living on earth.

Do post your thoughts as a journal. Not only does it help to organise your feelings, it helps others remember their loved ones. Their advice from those who have been in your shoes is incredibly valuable. Paying the favour forward and post about what you have learned along the way as others have inspired me to do is also an extremely important thing to do.

Good luck with your continued journey and healing. Sadly we cannot keep them forever but I hope that you have* a lot more* happy times than you expect. I'm sure that your golden has made you smile many times today and has many more smiles to achieve before you eventually one day say good bye so focus on these and take one step at a time.

Much love to your special friend.


----------



## PrincessDi

Buddyluv said:


> My buddy is suddenly going through something that I am terrified to be true. In just the matter of 2 days his panting is uncontrollable and his gums became pale. We went to the vet today and he is anemic and they see a mass on the spleen toward the liver from a chest X-ray. Going back for the ultrasound in 2 days. He is not eating his dry food but will lick up the wet food he usually enjoys bits of on top the dry.
> Should I be feeding him ground beef right now?? I think I will run out and grab some. We are suppose to go camping in 2 days at out favorite place in the world, his favorite lake we try to camp at regularly in recent years. Can't this all just be nothing. I want to wake up from the nightmare!!! I just can't lose him.
> View attachment 210594
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so sorry that you're both going thru this with your beloved goldens. Christa, SweetGirl and Doug make very good points. We lost our girl Di to this terrible disease, within 2 weeks of being diagnosed. The first bleed, she recovered from, but during the second we sent her to the bridge because she did not seem to be recovering from the bleed. Please don't go camping right now and please don't leave them for very long. Di actually seemed to be afraid when it was happening. 

I hope that you both have more time with them to make more golden memories.


----------



## Buddyluv

Thank you all for your kind caring words. Buddy is eating fairly well although less, I mix wet on top with a little of his usual dry food. We took him to the lake camping just for 1 night, since it was much cooler and no humidity by just going an hour north. It was 90 at home and only 72 there so we just had to go. We really just relaxed and he took some really great big calm breathes from every lake breeze. Watched the baby ducks and sniffed chipmunk holes. He puts himself to bed these days and was actually snoring while I was brushing him to sleep by 7pm. It truly is his happy place. Just standing in that lake and taking in that fresh air. We hope to go back there again in July. 
We return for a check up next Saturday to check his blood levels since he was slightly anemic. Otherwise his gums look good and dark pink. I am constantly watching and checking on him and always afraid to leave and go to work all day. Luckily the past 2 weeks my work has been closed for a small summer break. We are making every moment count. I think he is actually annoyed with all the picture taking. Haha. He is my world. We have so much more to explore together.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddyluv

Doug said:


> Unfortunately many of us know how you feel and how daunting the great unknown is:'(
> 
> Here is some info taken from my own journal:
> 
> I too was warned that one day Tia's tumour would rupture she would bleed to death internally. It could happen at any time, any where but most likely in 3 months after the first diagnosis for us. I was told that it was quite possible that I could look away one minute and she could be gone. Apparently this is not a painful passing, but one where she would just simply drift off. I was amazed to see that many people had lost their dogs in this manner from the very young age of 6 However thanks to the fantastic people of the forums I was also prepared by knowing that if the bleed was slower then the symptoms of shock could take over with breathing difficulties and seizures which the vet later confirmed was a possibility.
> 
> Every dog is different, as are their illnesses but after doing an extraordinary amount of reading there did seem to be some similarities.
> 
> Your first purchase will need to be the Chinese Yunnan Baiyao herbal capsules. They help to control bleeding. We gave Tia two in the morning and two at night. In the centre of the pack you can also find a tiny red pill, which they refer to as the insurance pill. This helps with any shock. If a major bleed occurred we gave Tia two capsules and the red pill. Apparently these capsules can cause burping.
> 
> Actually most of the time it was not obvious that Tia was having a bleed. She would go quiet, have a rest and sit flat. At times she would raise her head and have a drink. She refused to get up which is not that unusual for her. It was often only in hindsight the next day that I realised that her legs seemed weaker but her personality and energy levels were way up as she felt so much better once she rested and the blood was able to be restored. I didn't realise that she could recover from the bleed. The first couple of times the bleeds were days apart and I feared the worst. She lasted until the next month until there was another. Apparently grey gums are also a sign but Tia's gums were often pale. She did stop panting though which makes sense when people say to also look out for cool toes and ears. We never had to rush her to the vet as our vets were honest enough to say that there was not much they could do during a bleed anyway.
> 
> There are many highs on this road. Make the most of of all of the many highs between bleeds and make a bucket list to enjoy with your BFF.
> 
> It was not until we saw signs of bleeds that we stopped taking her in the car and tried to prevent any bumps that could cause ruptures. It was also at this time that she had difficulty maintaining stamina on walks.
> 
> I think Christa is right (as she was for me) unfortunately it is best to hold off on that camping trip.
> 
> Chicken may be easier for dogs to digest rather than ground beef. Dogs with cancer can get stomach bugs as they do not have the immunity to fight them off. Diarrhea is a big issue which can cause discomfort. You could try roast chicken and rice along with probiotics. However I wish that I had gone to the vet earlier to get antibiotics. You can also try antacid from the vet if a lack of appetite develops. During these bouts Tia was off her food. The advice about not underestimating the value of hand feeding and also catching food (if your dog does this) was very helpful. When she showed signs of going off her food we tried different cans of food, raw food, roast chicken, BBQ chicken, roast beef, treats, fillet steak, meat patties, toast and even McDonald's. All were successful until she got used to them and needed something different.
> 
> Take as many photos as you can that show your pet's unique personality or quirks.
> 
> Make yourself familiar with the Petloss and Rainbow Bridge forums. They say that when you are at your lowest the best form of healing is to help others. The grief forums also help you to explore and solidify your beliefs.
> 
> There is a virtual world wide service for those furkids who are in need of prayers. I found this extremely powerful in my raw state. Petloss.com Monday Candle Ceremony,
> The candle site is also extremely powerful.Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle
> 
> Knowing when the right time to let go is one of the hardest things you will ever deal with in your life. One of the best pieces of advice that I was given was to let her be happy if she was happy BUT don't wait too long. They say that you will know when the time is right. I had doubts that I would this time but it was true... when the time was right. However, do not think the time is right for you yet.
> 
> Be actively aware that you must make an active decision to be the BOSS of your own thoughts. Our goldens do not like to see us sad. Negativity and the dark shadows can take over and will eat you up. Nothing good can come of this. It is also said that noone can make you feel bad without your permission. Grief is the price we pay for the purest love. Take a moment to grieve then use the fireball of negative energy and turn it into positive to help others. Also distract yourself with your dogs. As they say if you are going through hell keep going!!
> 
> Time does heal but sometimes it is necessary to see how you handle difficult situations first. As with all good teachers God sits most quietly during a test. What did your dog spend so much time teaching you? Live in the moment and enjoy the blessings that come your way. I will be the first to admit that this is all easier said than done, it does not come naturally but this is also the challenge of living on earth.
> 
> Do post your thoughts as a journal. Not only does it help to organise your feelings, it helps others remember their loved ones. Their advice from those who have been in your shoes is incredibly valuable. Paying the favour forward and post about what you have learned along the way as others have inspired me to do is also an extremely important thing to do.
> 
> Good luck with your continued journey and healing. Sadly we cannot keep them forever but I hope that you have* a lot more* happy times than you expect. I'm sure that your golden has made you smile many times today and has many more smiles to achieve before you eventually one day say good bye so focus on these and take one step at a time.
> 
> Much love to your special friend.










Are these the right capsules? If I get them an just start giving them to him will it help prevent a bleed to occur?
I will certainly get them! I will try anything and every natural method I possibly can. Thank you so incredibly much for your response! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm glad that you're taking lots of pictures, there are never enough! I'm also glad that you were able to make more golden memories and hope that you're able to make many more. Buddy has such a beautiful sugar face, there is something beyond the description of words with these sweet goldens as they age.


----------



## Sweet Girl

It sounds like the camping trip was therapeutic for all. Beautiful picture. I'm glad he is eating well. Hope it continues.


----------



## Buddyluv

We had to put buddy to rest Monday morning. The dr saw the tumor in the spleen and when he went to remove it he saw the aggressive cancer sped all into his intestines and it would have been only a matter of days. 
I can't breathe without him, everything in life seems so meaningless without him. I don't know if I will ever heal. 
Here is a picture from that last camping trip he gave me... Please say a prayer that he is happy and understands my difficult desision to let him stay asleep. I never wanted him to feel pain or to know he was dying although I think he knew he was getting close. He is just never been away from me like this and I am so scared that he is scared or sad. I need my Buddy so badly. No one else in life compares.












in that last one he is with my boyfriend, our forever. They were best buds even though he gave him a hard time in the beginning. Lol. Up until just 3 days ago if we started to kiss he would yelp at us a little and squeeze himself between us. Such a personality!! Don't know how I'm gonna get through this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*



Buddyluv said:


> We had to put buddy to rest Monday morning. The dr saw the tumor in the spleen and when he went to remove it he saw the aggressive cancer sped all into his intestines and it would have been only a matter of days.
> I can't breathe without him, everything in life seems so meaningless without him. I don't know if I will ever heal.
> Here is a picture from that last camping trip he gave me... Please say a prayer that he is happy and understands my difficult desision to let him stay asleep. I never wanted him to feel pain or to know he was dying although I think he knew he was getting close. He is just never been away from me like this and I am so scared that he is scared or sad. I need my Buddy so badly. No one else in life compares.
> View attachment 222242
> View attachment 222250
> in that last one he is with my boyfriend, our forever. They were best buds even though he gave him a hard time in the beginning. Lol. Up until just 3 days ago if we started to kiss he would yelp at us a little and squeeze himself between us. Such a personality!! Don't know how I'm gonna get through this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am so very sorry about Buddy, but I'm sure he knows you loved him and we made the same decision on our Samoyed, Snobear, who had inoperable liver cancer. We didn't want him to have any fear or go through any pain by waking him up!!


----------



## Karen519

*Buddyluv*

Buddyluv

You did the KINDEST and most loving thing for Buddy. Please come to us for support. 

It might help you to look at our Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge Section, where everyone who has lost a dog goes. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/

For my husband and I, the only way we've been able to deal with losing a dog is to adopt another. We also feel that it is a beautiful tribute to our love for them!


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear about Buddy. All of us that have lost goldens understand your pain  Because goldens are so wonderful when they are here, the pain of losing them is almost unbearable. Time will help you a little.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss. I understand your feelings, I am still there almost 4 months after having lost my baby to hemangiosarcoma. 
I know there are really no words that make it better for you right now, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Buddy*

I added Buddy to our 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-15.html#post3036170


----------



## Goldens R Great

I'm so very sorry about Buddy. You did the right thing because you didn't want him to feel pain. It's a very tough time when our pets pass away. It's miserable and difficult. Eventually the tears turn to smiles when you think about them, but that does take awhile. 

Please know I'm thinking about you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Buddy was such a lovely boy and I am so sorry it was his time to go. I'm sure he understands that you did the best thing for him and let him go even though your heart cried no. It is truly the hardest and yet most loving thing we can do - put them before our pain.

Many hugs being sent you way during this so very difficult time.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry for your loss of Buddy. We have lost 2 goldens to hemangio, the most recent one almost 1 year ago. It's an awful disease. Please know that you did the right thing--he is running free at the Bridge with all of our other golden babies. Allow yourself to grieve-it's pretty rough at first, but you will get through it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for your loss of Buddy, he was a beautiful boy.

I hope you will find peace in knowing that Buddy is no longer in pain or suffering. He is whole again, running free, enjoying life as he once did when he was young. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time. 

Godspeed Buddy


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I'm sorry you got that news. I hope you have lots of good days yet.


----------



## drofen

What a heart rending time. I'm so sorry, and please take peace in knowing you did the absolute best thing for him. He can only love you for that (as if he ever did anything but.)

He's not gone, and he's not as far away from you as you might think.

Sending peace and rest your way.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Buddy. He really reminds me of our boy Max. Losing a goldie is so hard, there really aren't words to adequately describe the pain. Buddy knows your heart and that you set him free of his pain. He is now running as he did in his youth and is not alone. He will not feel pain again, because you put his pain above your own. My Max, Golda and Di and all of our goldies are with him and will look out for him until the time that you are together again. Keeping you in our thoughts at this sad time.


----------



## AmbikaGR

So Sorry!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

They are NEVER with us long enough. We all understand the tremendous pain you are feeling. At times such as this I have found comfort in a friend's webpage. I hope you and yours can find some there also.

THE STAR


----------



## ssacres

So sorry for your loss. It is so hard when they have to leave us. You did the right thing even though it never feels like it at the time. Your Buddy is running free. I know how much it hurts. Everyone is different, but for me getting a puppy soon after losing Allie helped me heal. We will see them again and when we do it will be forever.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for your loss of Buddy, he knows that you let him go to the bridge because you loved him so much, and he will now be running free again. By ending Buddy's pain yours has just begun and although I think the pain and hurt never leaves us, we do get a little bit better at dealing with it. Sending hugs for you at this sad time

WEEP NOT FOR ME THOUGH I AM GONE
INTO THAT GENTLE NIGHT
GRIEVE IF YOU WILL BUT NOT FOR LONG
UPON MY SOUL’S SWEET FLIGHT

I AM AT PEACE, MY SOULS AT REST
THERE IS NO NEED FOR TEARS
FOR WITH YOUR LOVE I WAS SO BLESSED
FOR ALL THOSE MANY YEARS


THERE IS NO PAIN, I SUFFER NOT
THE FEAR NOW IS ALL GONE
PUT NOW THESE THINGS OUT OF YOUR THOUGHTS
IN YOUR MEMORY I LIVE ON

REMEMBER NOT MY FIGHT FOR BREATH
REMEMBER NOT THE STRIFE
PLEASE DO NOT DWELL UNPON MY DEATH
BUT CELEBRATE MY LIFE 
(constance jenkins)

Run free and fast and sleep softly Buddy


----------



## Buddyluv

Buddy's cat Gizmo went to meet him at the rainbow bridge yesterday. Our family is very sad for losing this amazing golden cat who truly thought he was a golden like his big brother and also had that golden heart. I am comforted that they are now back together and I hope they stay together until I get to see them. 
We grieved so much when we lost Buddy. Our hearts never truly healed. I miss you my sweet golden babies. There is no one like you in the world and I am so lucky for every moment I spent with you both. Thank you for being my best friend, my heart, my happiness. Both left at age 9 1/2. Too short but so precious. 
Enjoy every moment you spend with your babies. Life reminds us how short of a time that really is.


----------



## C. Roy

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry for this diagnosis. There are many here who have had a dog with a terminal cancer diagnosis and I'm sure they'll have much info. Try, as best you can, to live in the moment as he does. Cherish each and every moment and spend this time making memories.


So very beautiful that message. I love it! Thank you!

The message: "Until one has loved an animal a part of one's soul remains unawakened" A. France


----------

